
Stanza Programming Language Now Supports Windows - patricksli
http://www.lbstanza.org
======
patricksli
The L.B.Stanza Programming Language now has support for 64-bit Windows
systems.

Stanza is a new optionally-typed general purpose programming language from
U.C. Berkeley. If you're interested, see our original posting at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11717561](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11717561).

